# watch out for ticks!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35963330&nid=157&title=tick-bite-leads-to-amputation-of-womans-limbs


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are worried about ticks try some Permethin spray on your clothing.

I used some on my recent trip to Africa and didn't find a single tick on me or my clothing while another hunter in our group was covered in them and he didn't use the spray on his clothing. Once your clothing is treated with it it will last 4-6 washing's.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how long is the drying time on that stuff? would you pre treat clothing before going hunting or could you use scent killer over it and keep it's effectiveness?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> how long is the drying time on that stuff? would you pre treat clothing before going hunting or could you use scent killer over it and keep it's effectiveness?


It doesn't take too long for it to dry. I know that when I treated my clothing I just hung it on a fence for a while until it was dry and you would pre-treat your clothing before you head out. The web site says to let it dry for 2 hours.

I'm not sure how it would work or how sent killer would work after you have the Permethin applied to your clothing.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

you can pick up sawyer permethrin spray at walmart over in the camping section

http://www.walmart.com/search/?quer...782738&wl4=kwd-2785070708&wl5=9029671&veh=sem


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

between the superticks, upswing in earthquakes, and the ever present twister threat it is only reasonable to conclude that Oklahoma is the new Australia---everything is trying to kill you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Oklahoma has always been bad for ticks and no-see-ums. With the humidity that they have it is a perfect growing area for them. I remember when I lived there when I was a kid and my mom doing inspections on me after I spent a day out in the woods playing.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

day out in the woods bushwacking through chest high green plants(I am 6'5" too...) and no ticks  <knock on wood>

Sawyer permethrin has not failed me yet


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You can go into most of the farm stores- I used Cal Ranch and buy your own concentrate and make your own spray- for cheap you can have enough for a life time


----------

